# Ugartechea....??



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I am in the market for a new Grouse gun and was Giving the Ugartechea guns alot of thought. Lion Country Supply is the only place that I know of that imports these guns. Does anyone out there own one of these guns? If so how do you like it? Quality issues? What have you heard about Ugartechea guns? 
I am looking for a traditional sxs with double triggers, English style straight grip, splinter forend, light weight. Also, based on what I am looking for, can anyone recommed another brand/gun to look at. Looking to spend no more than $1600-1700 for a new or slighty used gun. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

I owned one just like you are looking for in a 12 ga. several years ago. Not a bad gun, but kicked like none other. I quess if you are going to shoot it a few times in the woods or field it would be OK, but if you plan on shooting a volume of shells you better expect a sore shoulder. I was happy to past it on to someone else.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

How about Spillers Parker http://www.thecobbs.com/early_preview1.htm not sure if $1700 will cover it though.......


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

geojasstef said:


> How about Spillers Parker http://www.thecobbs.com/early_preview1.htm not sure if $1700 will cover it though.......


 
spillers parker would be nice but I highly doubt that 1700 would cover it.. Plus.. I like the straight grip.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

CZ has a side by side for around $900 or less depending on where you go. It looks pretty sweet...!!! Partridge is the name I believe. Can't find it on the link but it is an English stock, etc... The gun looked well made and fit to the gauge......I don't think the picture does any justice.....A must see to do it justice!
http://cz-usa.net/products_shotguns.php











Something to thing about......

Dave


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> spillers parker would be nice but I highly doubt that 1700 would cover it.. Plus.. I like the straight grip.


 
I'm with ya......I love the striaght....I mean English stock. Plus Spillers looks like its had some "custom" work done to it. It would have to be a wall hanger 

I like the look of the Ugartechea but what about the S&W ..... they look really nice but I believe they are not made in the US

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=44807&isFirearm=Y


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

dyemen said:


> CZ has a side by side for around $900 or less depending on where you go. It looks pretty sweet...!!! Partridge is the name I believe. Can't find it on the link but it is an English stock, etc... The gun looked well made and fit to the gauge......I don't think the picture does any justice.....A must see to do it justice!
> http://cz-usa.net/products_shotguns.php
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a bobwhite, 20 guage, this spring. I have never shot better with a gun. It's light and well made. I had a problem with the firing pin going through primers, but I sent it back and it's shooting fine now.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Although Uggies aren't for me I must say that I haven't heard anyone complain about them. Their lower end guns are well built but a little unrefined for me. They show tool marks on the wood when the gun is taken apart and they aren't jeweled on the inside. Does that make them bad guns? Absolutely not for the money you want to spend I would look for a used one in second level guns.

One thing to note on pretty much all Spanish guns. Bring it to a good gunsmith/stockmaker and have them make sure that the wood is properly fitted. Both of my Spanish guns needed to be inletted a little and the more expensive one actually needed to be glass bedded near the safety. I would also have the gun fitted to you. For a few hundred bucks you can get a stock bent, recoil pad installed and the gun properly balanced. Well worth the money.

A little bit of precaution on the front side could save your stock in the long run.

Once you go to a nice handling sxs you'll be hard pressed to go back.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Heck, for $1700 I'd go for a nice Beretta....This is from one of the largest Beretta dealers in the US.

JOEL ETCHEN GUNS INSTANT EMAIL PRICE ON REQUEST

Thank You For Your Enquiry

Stock Number: 50012
Manufacturer: Beretta
Model: 686 Onyx Field
Caliber/Gauge: 12, 20, & 28 gauges
Barrel Length: 26" or 28"
Extra Info:
Gloss wood finish, brushed silver receiver, case, 5 chokes
Notes:

Price: $1700

NOTE: I am in no way affiliated with this company.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Jeff - I have a 28 ga. Uggy (grade lll) that I got from LCS two years ago - very happy with it. Fit & finnish are flawless, nice wood and a pleasure to carry in the woods. Nice Grouse/Timberdoodle piece for the money. I did ALOT of shopping and fingerprinted MANY firearms in My search - and wasn't disapointed in the least with My pick. C-man


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

chamookman said:


> Jeff - I have a 28 ga. Uggy (grade lll) that I got from LCS two years ago - very happy with it. Fit & finnish are flawless, nice wood and a pleasure to carry in the woods. Nice Grouse/Timberdoodle piece for the money. I did ALOT of shopping and fingerprinted MANY firearms in My search - and wasn't disapointed in the least with My pick. C-man


Rodger that.

Two years ago I bot a preowned AOC/SG Uggie 16 bore. These are a special model imported and spruced up by an outfit in Colorado.

During the usual inspection period, I had a top doublegun guru go through the gun from stem to stern, including a session at the pattern plate. He pronuounced the gun, "good to go". 

He then bent the stock to fit, installed a P. SC pad and balanced. Its now one of my favs to carry in the grouse woods. Its pretty light, right at 6 1/4# with 28" barrells. The stock is nothing special but has some nice figure in the butt. The quality overall is right up there with the AYA's, of which I've owned several.

NB


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone.. As sugessted I would like to get the gun fitted to me. The only thing is that I dont have the slightest idea where to find someone to do this in my area. I live about 40 miles due north of Detroit in farm country... Romeo, MI. This will be my "go to" gun for Grouse and woodcock so I want something that is nice to handle, light, and fits me well.. but... I dont want to break the bank. My absolute limit for the gun, fitting and everything would be no more than $2000.00. I like the Uggies and havent been able to find bad press on the double trigger models. I think I may give LCS a call and see what the have to say... unless anyone has a lead on a used one. Looking for 28" barrels, double triggers, Splinter Forend, English Stock, case color, IC and M. Thanks for all the suggestions, imput etc.. 

Regarding the CZ guns.. Yeah, My brother bought a new CZ bobwhite last season. He likes it. I dont think it is a bad gun at all.. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Heck, for $1700 I'd go for a nice Beretta....This is from one of the largest Beretta dealers in the US.
> 
> JOEL ETCHEN GUNS INSTANT EMAIL PRICE ON REQUEST
> 
> ...


 Wrong barrel orientation.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Wrong barrel orientation.


DOH! ne_eye:


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

Jeff,

I don't think you can go wrong by getting a Ugartechea. I have a 16 gauge that I absolutely love. It feels perfect in my hands. I just noticed a guy selling one on the 16 Gauge Society website if you're interested. Not a bad price at $1295.00.

http://16ga.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5840

Don't let anyone scare you away from a 16 gauge either. They are probably one of the best all around guns out there. Small enough for grouse and big enough for Pheasant. Just change the shell size and you're all set. Shells aren't hard to find at all either. Here are a couple of pictures of mine.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeff,

I love the Ugartecheas so much, I bought one in 16 gauge and the other in 28 gauge. To the contrary of one of the other posts, I've found them to be very light to carry and the kick is light too! Here is the deal: When shooting a light SxS, you don't put magnum shells in it! Of course it will kick hard with high dram, super speed shells! Heck, it neither of mine weigh over 6 pounds! That is just physics. You don't need them to kill birds and they actual destroy the patterns. Try it for yourself sometime on paper.

My configurations are: 28" barrels, double triggers, case color receiver. I love that. Simple is good. 

I got Silver's recoil pads on mine so the pitch and length of pull checks out correctly. I also got the chokes on one set for early season, and the other for mid season. All in all, I spent $2000 total on the 28 gauge and maybe $1750 on the 16 gauge. That was getting 2 custom chokes, English oil finish on the stock, and Silvers ($75) recoil pad + labor on the rear. Check on this link for the pictures:

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=150860

This kind of thing is all opinion. I hate the CZ guns, the new L.C. Smith guns, and the Spartan and Baikal guns, but that's just me. I'm not knocking anyone else's choice. All I'm saying is that I'm one very satisfied customer (6 years now) of the Lion Country Ugartechea.

Best wishes on your gun!

Ray


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

The best finish is to get a waterproof polyurethane. It will protect the gun in all conditions and requires no maintenance.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Ray Adams said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I love the Ugartecheas so much, I bought one in 16 gauge and the other in 28 gauge. To the contrary of one of the other posts, I've found them to be very light to carry and the kick is light too! Here is the deal: When shooting a light SxS, you don't put magnum shells in it! Of course it will kick hard with high dram, super speed shells! Heck, it neither of mine weigh over 6 pounds! That is just physics. You don't need them to kill birds and they actual destroy the patterns. Try it for yourself sometime on paper.
> 
> ...


they sure are nice looking guns. I promised myself that my last purchase would be my last......I ended with another 12ga when I really wanted a 16ga or 20ga. After seeing the pictures of your Ugartechea I may need to talk with the bank manager once again. After all I still have a couple of empty racks in the gun safe.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the opinions guys.. I appreciate it. I have a few more questioins.

I noticed that other than the Lion Country guns, as somone else mentioned, there are also the Aspen Outfitting Company guns (AOC). How do these compare to the regular Lion County guns? I located a used AOC boxlock that looks pretty nice and was just wondering how they compare to the other Uggies? Also, I am 6'1" about 185 lbs. In terms of getting a gun that fits properly what should I be looking at for LOP? I have never really own a nicely fitted gun and have never paid much attention to LOP. is there a standard LOP that I should be looking for? 

Thanks.. 
Jeff

ps. Nice gun Ray!!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Thanks for all the opinions guys.. I appreciate it. I have a few more questioins.
> 
> I noticed that other than the Lion Country guns, as somone else mentioned, there are also the Aspen Outfitting Company guns (AOC). How do these compare to the regular Lion County guns? I located a used AOC boxlock that looks pretty nice and was just wondering how they compare to the other Uggies? Also, I am 6'1" about 185 lbs. In terms of getting a gun that fits properly what should I be looking at for LOP? I have never really own a nicely fitted gun and have never paid much attention to LOP. is there a standard LOP that I should be looking for?
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff,

If you like that gun. Get it. I think AOC updates their guns a little with wood but, it's the same action etc. If you like it grab it up. If your 6 foot or a little taller you most likely will have a LOP of 15 or 15 1/4 depending on long your arms are. This again is an estimate is estimated on the gun being straight stock, double triggers.

As long as the wood's length is 14 1/4 they can add a one inch pad no problem. I would also make sure that the gun is bent properly for you. If you don't have anyone I know a guy who does great work. It will take you a couple of hours to get there but, it would be well worth it.

Good Luck,

Brent


----------

